# Craftsman 536 918101 two stage 4/20 (barn find)



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

So my sister and her husband flip houses and this was in the pole barn of the last house they bought. So they gave me a call to come pick it up, knowing I love these old machines. It was stored under a tarp and was stored correctly, no gas...The gas tank was clean and clear of any gas. I got it home and did a full inspection, no spark and dry rotted belts and gas line. Quickly fixed that, cleaned and reset the points. Replaced the belts, gas line and pulled the carb, figured it would be dirty....It was as clean as a new one...Changed the oil and spark plug and then added gas...She fired right up and purrs like a kitten. 

Now I know it's not a big exciting machine but how cool is it to find a machine almost 40 years old in this condistion. I bet I was the fisrt to ever pull that carb and tune it up.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

VERY cool!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks in great condition, and it has wheels on the auger housing! No gas? I would have said the gas evaporated! and you have varnish but since it fired right up and ran smooth, I'm flattened that someone would have drained the gas from the tank and carb. What a wonderful find and that makes it much more fun to use. Backup? Selling? How much? It's hard to make that decision. But sometimes you want to sell it before it breaks!


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Looks in great condition, and it has wheels on the auger housing! No gas? I would have said the gas evaporated! and you have varnish but since it fired right up and ran smooth, I'm flattened that someone would have drained the gas from the tank and carb. What a wonderful find and that makes it much more fun to use. Backup? Selling? How much? It's hard to make that decision. But sometimes you want to sell it before it breaks!


No gas was in it, not even a stain of old gas that had evaporated. I just tried it out and she moves snow really well. I think it's a great smaller backup blower and I am going to keep it. I took the bottom plate off to see the condition of the friction disk thinking it would be dry rotted but I was surprised to find a Tecumseh gear box and not a disk!


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

If it was mine, I would keep it, too - it's great! I was looking at the pic - even the primer bulb looks to be in good condition. I have had to replace a few of those when they rot. And looking at the model # you gave I see - 536 Noma (Murray).
I think there are some Noma fans on this site.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice gift
who said you had to have a big snowblower for it to be cool


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the same blower 20 yrs ago. That looks fantastic


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Interesting to see that short, fat chute. Reminds me of my first Cub Cadet from the 70's


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

wow, nice find, so clean too, me want this




I also am curious to know what will happen to this old blower. Michigan is only 10.5 hrs away from me, soo tempting.


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

That looks great. Nice find.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

*''Craftsman 536 918101''*

is this the model number? I have access to all the mtd's numbers of all blower ever made by them and cannot see this number. 


It sure looks like MTD auger, tractor looks different and engine looks like newer than 1980 Tec. 


Anyone knows who made this machine?


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

even found another member from this forum ask this before with no luck on model's origine






Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Hi,
> Welcome aboard mcrennan!
> 
> Nice Craftsman 20" snow thrower.
> ...



http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/craftsman-snowblowers/3186-help-iding-older-craftsman.html


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

The model number 536 918101 and The Engine #143-707102 SER 0235B.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

snowflitesly said:


> *''Craftsman 536 918101''*
> 
> is this the model number? I have access to all the mtd's numbers of all blower ever made by them and cannot see this number.
> 
> ...


 It was made by roper


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

Sweet, thanks, 


don't seem to have many left around, this is a rare find indeed


----------



## TimToolMan (Feb 9, 2017)

Got any pictures?


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

TimToolMan said:


> Got any pictures?




first post there's a nice pic


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice find! My neighbor and I found a 536 918100 4 years ago in the same pristine condition as yours. Used the heck out of it for two winters, did the impeller mod on it in prep for last winter (2016) and haven't had any snow since. It's 84 degrees here right now so I don't think we'll see snow today!!! I might caution you to check the gearbox for grease/gear oil. It's hard to find parts should it blow up on ya'. Don't ask how I know. Good luck with a great little snow blower.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

GAR said:


> The model number 536 918101 and The Engine #143-707102 SER 0235B.


536 918101 is the same as the 536 918100 except it came with an electric starter IIRC. 4 HP twin shaft Tecumseh, 3 speed gear transmission, 20" auger housing, most likely has the bronze bushings on the auger shaft and axel. Hard rubber tires, though pneumatic tires from 536 918200 will fit just fine but stick out about 1/2"-1" on either side of the auger housing.


They will take a 5 hp twin shaft Tecumseh just fine. Good little unit. I've had maybe a half dozen of the 4 & 5 hp units, great little units but prefer having the electric starter due to old shoulder issues.


And they were made by Murray.


----------



## Swiss (Dec 7, 2020)

I found the same snowblower in a shed. New gas line and fresh gas. Started in two pulls. Someone put it to bed correctly. Wondering how old it is?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
please start your self a new thread asking for information list the model and serial number.


----------

